# How to enter PUK code to unlock phone?



## gm88 (9 Jul 2008)

Help!  Have locked my Samsung M600 by putting incorrect pin in too often.  Screen now says PUK disabled - card blocked.  I have retrieved my PUK code from O2, but I don't see how it will let me in.   SOS calls only.  I cant even get in to menu.  Any ideas?  Speakeasy phone.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jul 2008)

Surely the user manual covers this?


----------



## mathepac (9 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Surely the user manual covers this?


O2 Customer Services, O2 website, Samsung website?


----------



## miselemeas (9 Jul 2008)

There's a phone support section on the o2 website which gives details on how to enter the PUK on different phones and models.  You may find this site helpful (probably have to login first to access the info).  Otherwise try the o2 helpline at 1747



" *A.* Please call Customer Care if you would like your phone unlocked. Some things to note before you call us; O2 Speak easy customers must have topped up a minimum of €150 in total before we can unlock the phone. Exceptions to this are if you are porting to another network or if you are roaming in another country with which O2 has no agreement.
*You will need to have the following information to hand when you call Customer Care as this is required to obtain the unlock code :*


*your IMEI serial number * To get your 15-digit IMEI dial *#06# and it will appear on the screen or it should be noted on a sticker on the device underneath the battery.
*the make and model of your phone* e.g., Nokia 6230i

 In some cases we will need to contact the manufacturer of your phone for the unlock code, this will take extra time but we will advise you of the approximate wait time."


----------



## gm88 (10 Jul 2008)

Thanks for replys.  

According to manual I need to go to menu, settings, etc.  But I cant go to menu coz it's locked.

O2 website says I need to have topped up €150 which I havent.

Samsung webside shows a completely different phone for that model.  Phone was bought last Christmas, but doesnt exist on O2 website.  It was only €49 euro, but still has €13 credit on it.  

I guess it's time to recyle it and start again folks.  Doesn't seem to be worth the bother.  But it is still annoying though.


----------



## miselemeas (11 Jul 2008)

If you are near an o2 shop I would chance going in and meeting a helpful assistant who may disregard the total €150 topup condition.  It's worth trying. If you buy another phone from O2 you will still use the same SIM card and number, so you won't lose your credit.

Otherwise there are sites online which offer an unlocking service. Example http://www.mobileunlocked.com/Samsung/M600


----------



## gipimann (11 Jul 2008)

Are we talking about 2 different things here perchance?

The OP asked about _unblocking_ the phone using the PUK code - does the €150 top-up condition refer to _unlocking_ the phone which allows the handset to be used by another mobile phone network?


----------



## gm88 (11 Jul 2008)

Cerbera1, tried with another samsung which didnt work.  Will try to get a nokia as you suggested.  thanks.


----------

